# Linux&Windows: Wie Festplatte "simulieren"?



## tuxedo (15. Apr 2010)

Hi,

ich suche nach einer einfachen Möglichkeit eine "virtuelle Festplatte" in ein Windows und Linux System einzuhängen.

"Vorbild" hierbei ist z.B. TruCrypt: Damit lässt sich eine Festplatte, die in wirklichkeit in einer verschlüsselten Datei "lebt" in Windows (Linux auch) benutzen. 

Was mir vorschwebt ist nicht direkt das einbinden einer Datei (als Container) für eine pseudo-Festplatte, sondern das anlegen einer solchen Pseudofestplatte und abgreifen des Dateisystemzugriffs "per eigenem Programm".

Beispiel:

Ich hab "irgendwo" eine eigene Serveranwendung. Diese Serveranwendung soll, nach anmeldung eines Clients, als Container für eine virtuelle Festplatte dienen. Der Clientrechner soll diese virtuelle Festplatte ins lokale System einhängen als wär sie physikalisch vorhanden (wie bei TruCrypt).

Kann mir jemand nen Hinweis geben mit welchen Mitteln (Funktionen im Windows API?) man sowas in Windows lösen könnte?

Google hat mir hier nicht sehr geholfen. Meist bin ich entweder beim Windows-Befehl "subst" gelandet, oder aber bei Tools wie Alcohol die das einbinden von Images als Laufwerk anbieten.

Unter Linux wird soweit ich das gelesen hab mit Block-Devices gearbeitet. Hab an vielen Stellen gelesen wie man eine Datei (Image) als Pseudo-Festplatte einbindet, aber wie man mit einer Anwendung selbst das Block-Device stellt hab ich nicht gefunden...

Wäre toll wenn jemand da was wüsste und mir nen Wink in die Richtige Richtung geben könnte.

- Alex


----------



## madboy (15. Apr 2010)

Unter Linux könnte dir FUSE: Filesystem in Userspace weiter helfen wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe. Keine Ahnung ob es ein Äquivalent für Windows gibt.


----------



## faetzminator (15. Apr 2010)

Du willst also ein eigenes Pseudodateisystem anbieten? Verstehe ich das richtig?


----------



## tuxedo (16. Apr 2010)

@Madboy

Danke. FUSE ist genau das was ich gesucht habe. Für Windows soll es "WinFUSE" geben. Aber für .NET. Müsste man nochmal in Java wrappen. FUSE an sich hat schon ein Java-Binding namens J-Fuse

@faetzminator

Anbieten will ich erstmal gar nix. Mir schwirrt da nur so ne Idee im Kopf rum die ich gern mal ausprobieren möchte.:

Eine bestehende Client-Server Anwendung bietet den Clients einen gemeinsamen "Dateisystem-Share" an (bzw. soll anbieten). Dabei fand ich webdav, smb und vergleichbares unpassend, da ich die Kommunikation nicht in mein eigenes, bestehendes Protokoll einbinden kann. Mit FUSE und Co. wäre das recht elegant machbar. Naja mal sehen. Vielleicht isses mir auch zu aufwendig ... Ist wie gesagt nur so ein Hirngespinst ...

- Alex


----------

